# Loft layout and how many birds?



## hairylayer (Jun 7, 2015)

I have had my loft destroyed by the weather this weekend,
anyway my family have bought me a 10x6 pent roof shed and I already have a 6x4 shed that I built a aviary onto, what would be the best layout? How would you section the 10x6 and would you use the 6x4? I do have quite a few stock birds that I can't race, should try and give some away ? Also how many birds could I keep? 
In away its happened in a good way as the old loft needed a lot of work and also I want to keep things small scale if I can.
I have a 3ft sputnik I can use in the new shed and happy to buy another if making it into 2 sections.

Cheers Simon


----------

